# Gulf Coast Meetup



## jimmyc300 (Apr 25, 2013)

Located on the middle Texas coast. I fish the Port O'Connor area regularly. I would be interested. 
Jimmy


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

We just had one in the Galveston area. Where are you located?


----------



## alex1988 (Nov 12, 2009)

scissorhands said:


> We just had one in the Galveston area. Where are you located?


I'm in bay Saint Louis, Mississippi. But I'm very familiar worth Galveston bay, lived there for 6 years.
I'm seeing if there is anyone in the panhandle of Florida, Alabama, Mississippi, or Louisiana that wants to meet up. It's all within a 2 hour drive!
But I'm willing to drive to Galveston for yalls next meet up


----------



## bwinkert (Apr 14, 2014)

alex1988 said:


> I'm in bay Saint Louis, Mississippi. But I'm very familiar worth Galveston bay, lived there for 6 years.
> I'm seeing if there is anyone in the panhandle of Florida, Alabama, Mississippi, or Louisiana that wants to meet up. It's all within a 2 hour drive!
> But I'm willing to drive to Galveston for yalls next meet up



I'm down. I'm located around Baton Rouge.


----------

